
I reverse-engineered a $500M Artificial Intelligence company in one week - saganus
https://blog.ai-academy.com/i-reverse-engineered-a-500m-artificial-intelligence-company-in-one-week-heres-the-full-story-d067cef99e1c#.378xg911u
======
maxmcd
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13964685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13964685)

------
loeber
This isn't reverse-engineering at all. Frankly, I think this is a reasonably
cool project, but it's brazenly dishonest of the author to claim he "reverse-
engineered a company" when all he did was conduct elementary statistics on an
open dataset. You can reasonably expect that there's much more to OPower's
data analytics suite, and furthermore, a _company_ is of course much more than
its flagship product.

There are lots of smart metering companies: why is OPower among the most
successful? Maybe the interesting thing to really think about is not their
analytics but their sales and marketing strategies.

------
red_dinosaur
The author of this story clearly does not know what "reverse engineer" means.

This is reverse engineering AI companies:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943)

------
inputcoffee
That's nothing. I reverse-engineered Twitter in one hour using Wordpress.

Sorry. I try not to be to mean, but this title was just crying out for it.

------
the_cat_kittles
i suggest removing the unnecessary $500M and one week from the title. those
things are total clickbait.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
I suggest leaving them in for the same reason.

------
pinaceae
Baity title for maximum effect, but the article itself is not so bad. Content
marketing, but ok.

